# Edge joining without power tools



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

I thought this was a cool technique.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&v=UjiFyurXxUE


----------



## firemedic (Dec 26, 2010)

Pretty slick, thx for sharing

~tom ...it's better to remain silent and be thought a fool than to open one's mouth and remove all doubt...


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

I don't get the draw knife then hand plane. But I didn't have any volume.


----------



## tcleve4911 (Dec 16, 2006)

Dominick said:


> I don't get the draw knife then hand plane. But I didn't have any volume.


He uses the drawknife to 'bevel' the edge down to his mark on each side.
This creates a reference line that he planes down to.

watch again and turn up the volume.....:laughing:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

tcleve4911 said:


> He uses the drawknife to 'bevel' the edge down to his mark on each side.
> This creates a reference line that he planes down to.
> 
> watch again and turn up the volume.....:laughing:


I think the video would have been better if he showed the planed edge against a straight reference edge. But, the technique is good. What makes planing more accurate for straight and square would be to set up a shooting board.
http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ShopMadeTools/Setting Up and Using a Shooting Board4.html
http://www.highlandwoodworking.com/woodnews/2010july/shootingboards.html
http://www.evenfallstudios.com/wood...ucing-a-shooting-board-from-evenfall-studios/












 







.


----------

